# Irregular Z-line



## medmgtalt

These guys love this term but I can't find it or the expanded version, irregular squamocolumnar junction.  When I look it up on line, I'm getting everything from ulcer to GERD but nothing for just irregular z-line.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!


----------



## mkj2486

We have been using 530.89.


----------



## jaisheela

The z-line is the visible division between the surface cells of  stomach and the surface cells of esophagus.

If you get a lot of acid reflux from  stomach into  esophagus, the appearance of the Z-line may change. so that the endoscopist felt that a sample should be taken to look at the cells to see if they are abnormal.

We have been using 537.89 as per client instruction.


----------



## mkj2486

I disagree, the irregular z-line in considered part of the esophagus, not the stomach.  If you Google "irregular z-line" you will see that they are looking at the esophagus for condition.  My physician separates his note for EGD's by the esophagus, stomach and duodenum.  Never has he included an irregular z-line in the area for the stomach.  Typically the physician will take biopsied to look for evidence of Barrett's esophagus, so I would stick with a code for the esophagus....just my opinion on the matter.


----------

